

Logo on Steroids: video game 'Kodu' teaches programming, is fun - gojomo
http://www.slate.com/id/2222546/pagenum/all/

======
gojomo
One of the best computing/educational games I played as a child was called
"Rocky's Boots", where you used real AND/OR/NOT gates, with sensors and
delays, to 'kick' the right objects out of a parade.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocky%27s_Boots>

